# Comprehensive Canon iPF6300/6350 Review, Tips & Tricks



## ronmart_blogspot_com (Sep 22, 2010)

I've got about a 25 page+ comprehensive review which includes lots of useful info and gotchas about Canon's awesome new printers. I hope you enjoy it!

Here's the link:

http://www.ronmartblog.com/2010/09/canon-imageprograf-63006350-overview.html

My main objective is to get people excited about printing and who better to share my passion with than the Canon faithful! Canon is finally in the game with these new printers!

Ron


----------



## ronmart_blogspot_com (Jan 4, 2011)

I've added useful cost of ownership data in a huge article on paper and ink for the iPF6300 on my blog here:

http://www.ronmartblog.com/2011/01/printing-101-part-iv-paper-ink.html

For those who liked the review, you'll probably like the details I'm sharing here to help you decide if you are ready to invest in one of these great printers.

Enjoy,
Ron


----------

